# HILFE Roundcubemail Installation klappt nicht



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde,

zugegeben, bin ich in Sachen root Server und Debian noch ein frischer newbe.
Naja, zumindest die Installation von Debian Lenny und ISPConfig habe ich erfolgreich (und das beim ersten mal) geschafft.

Nun möchte ich die Mailsoftware Roundcube installieren.

Ich habe die Installation nach der folgenden Anleitung gemacht:
RoundCube Mail Installation | SERVERADMINISTRATOR.ORG

Die Datenbank ist angelegt und die mysql.initial.sql ist reingeladen worden.

Wen ich nun den Installer unter http://meineDomain.de/webmail/installer aufrufe, erscheint die 404 Fehlerseite von ISPConfig.

was mache ich falsch?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

lg

Michael


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

Hast Du auf dem Server eine Webseite "meinedomain.de" in ISPConfig angelegt? 

Wenn ja, dann wurde roundcube im falschen Verzeichnis installiert, die Anleitung der Du gefolgt bist ist ja für ein anderes Controlpanel.

Das Web Verzeichnis der webseite meindedomain.de ist /var/www/meindeomain.de/web. Du müsstest also roundcube unter /var/www/meindeomain.de/web/webmail/ installieren, damit Du es unter http://www.meindeomain.de/webmail/ erreichen kannst.

Am einfachsten verschiebst Du also das Verzeichnis:

mv /var/www/webmail /var/www/meinedomain.de/web/

Danach musst Du noch mit chown den Eigentümer der dateien auf den Eigentümer (User und Gruppe) des Webs ändern. Also in etwa so:

chown -R web1:client1 /var/www/meinedomain.de/web/webmail

web1 und client1 musst Du durch den User und die Gruppe des Webs ersetzen. Welche das sind, siehst Du in den Web Einstellungen in ISPConfig unter Optionen.


----------



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Til,

lieben Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Ja, in ISPConfig habe ich bereits eine Webseite angelegt.

Aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn ich nach Deiner Anleitung gehe, Roundcube nur für diese Domain funktioniert? 
Ich möchte ja, dass Roundcube als Standard Mailprogramm funktioniert. Oder Muss ich dann beim anlegen eines neuen Webs immer wieder Roundcube zusätzlich installieren?

Selbst wenn ich mit http://meine-IP/webmail/installer versuche die Installation aufzurufen, geht es nicht.

Also ich versuche es mal nach Deiner Anleitung. 
Ich melde mich wieder.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

> Aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn ich nach Deiner Anleitung gehe, Roundcube nur für diese Domain funktioniert?
> Ich möchte ja, dass Roundcube als Standard Mailprogramm funktioniert. Oder Muss ich dann beim anlegen eines neuen Webs immer wieder Roundcube zusätzlich installieren?


Ok. Generell ist dazu zu sagen, dass größere Provider das webamil Interface auf Ihrer Domain laufen haben und nicht den Kunden Domains, denn dass webmail unter meindedomain.de läuft bedeuet ja nicht, dass Du damit auch auf accounts für andere Domains zugreifen kann. Wenn also meinedomain.de die Domain Deiner Providerforma ist, dann kann es Sinn machen allen Kunden Webmail über nur diese eine Domain anzubieten. 

Ansonsten gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Du leitest die Anfragen mit einer Rewrite Regel in den Webs um auf die URL http://www.meinedomain.tld/webmail

b) Oder Du lässt webmail in /var/www/webmail und musst Dann einen Alias manuell im apache erstellen.



> Selbst wenn ich mit http://meine-IP/webmail/installer versuche die Installation aufzurufen, geht es nicht.


das ist richtig, denn vermutlich hast Du die IP bereits an das web gebunden. der sog. apache default vhost ist nur über eine Ip ereichbar, die keinem web zugeordnet ist.


----------



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

Also ich habe das jetzt nach Deiner Anleitung probiert und bekomme folgende Meldung:



> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /webmail/installer/ on this server.
> 
> ...


warum lässt er mich die Installation nicht durchführen?


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

Hast Du vielleicht bereits ein anderes webmail Paket installiert, welches einen Alias für webmail gesetzt hat, wie z.B. squirrelmail? Oder aber, die Rechte der Dateien wurden mit chown nicht richtig gesetzt.


----------



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

mmhhh, es kann sein, dass in dem Debian Paket ein webmailer schon drauf ist.

wie finde ich das denn raus?


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

Versuch mal ein:

ls -la /etc/apache2/conf.d/


----------



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

dann kommt das:



> insgesamt 20
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 18. Okt 13:43 .
> drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 18. Okt 13:43 ..
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  237 20. Jan 2009  apache2-doc
> ...


----------



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

also es scheint wirklich so, als ob squirrelmail bereits drauf ist.

Im Ordner /etc/ ist zumindest so ein Ordner zu finden, mit folgendem Inhalt:



> /etc/squirrelmail# dir
> apache.conf	    config.php	  filters_setup.php
> config_default.php  conf.pl	  index.php
> config_local.php    default_pref  sqspell_config.php


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2011)

Ok, aber es ist keine aliasdatei im apache conf.d Verzeichnis für squirrelmail da. Schau bitte mal ins error.log der webseite, was dort für ein fehler steht wenn Du den webmail installer aufrufst.


----------



## Michael01 (19. Okt. 2011)

Das verstehe ich nun gar nicht... da steht:



> [Wed Oct 19 11:03:14 2011] [error] [client 87.154.186.182] File does not exist: /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail


aber der Ordner ist definitiv vorhanden.


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2011)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail

Wenn mit den Berechtigungen auch alles ok ist, dann kann ich mir nur vorstellen dass doch noch irgendwo ein Alias für webmail in der apache config steht. Um das zu testen könntest Du es ja mal umbenennen:

mv /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/testwebmail

und dann scahuen ob Du es per http://..../testwebmail/ erreichst.


----------



## Michael01 (20. Okt. 2011)

Hi Till,

also wenn ich den Befehl
ls -la /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail
ausführe, kommt folgende Ausgabe:



> ls -la /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 web1 client1 24 14. Okt 07:18 /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail -> /usr/share/squirrelmail/


Scheint so, als wäre Squirrelmail doch aktiv.

Umbenennen des Ordners hat nichts gebracht. 

Ich habe schon gegoogelt was das Zeug hält um rauszufinden, wie ich Squirrelmail deinstallieren kann, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Mit welchem Befehl kann ich denn den Eintrag von Squirrelmail aus der config löschen?


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2011)

Ok, das erklärt das Problem. Du hast roundcube in den bestehenden Installationsordner von squirremail unetr /usr/share/squirrelmail/ installiert anstatt in einen neuen Ordner.

Lösche bitte mal /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/webmail, dann erstelle in /var/www/clients/client0/web1/web/ einen neuen Ordner namens "webmail" und installiere darin roundcube. Oder eben in einem neuen Ordner unter /var/www/webmail (wie in der anderen Möglichkeit oben beschrieben).


----------



## Michael01 (20. Okt. 2011)

mmhhh

bringt irgendwie alles nichts.

wenn ich im Web Verzeichnis der Domain ein neuen Ordner namens Webmail erstelle und dort die Roundcube Datein draufspiele und dann versuche den installer zu starten, kommt wieder nur die 403 Fehlermeldung.

Habe dann die Roundcube Dateien in das Verzeichnis /var/www/webmail
rein.
Dann die Subdomain "webmail" als VirtualHost angegeben (lt der Anleitung hier: https://wiki.jiffybox.de/Roundcube_Webmail_installieren_(Debian,_Ubuntu)) und wollte auch wieder den installer starten, aber wieder Fehlanzeige.

habe dann den Apache nochmals neu Gestartet und bekam diese Meldung:



> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
> [Thu Oct 20 16:24:12 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost meineIP:443 has no VirtualHosts
> [Thu Oct 20 16:24:12 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost meineIP:80 has no VirtualHosts
> failed!


Ich glaube fast es ist besser, den Server nochmals neu aufzusetzen....


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2011)

> wenn ich im Web Verzeichnis der Domain ein neuen Ordner namens Webmail erstelle und dort die Roundcube Datein draufspiele und dann versuche den installer zu starten, kommt wieder nur die 403 Fehlermeldung.


Schade dass Du dann gleich was anderes gemacht hast, so kann man das nicht mehr debuggen. Denn es ist bei weitem nicht gesagt dass der 403 Fehler der gleiche ist, solch ein Fehler kann ganz unterschiedliche Ursachen haben und die Ursache jetzt war wahrscheinlich jetzt eine andere. vorausgesetzt Du hast den webmail ordner wirklich vorher gelöscht und neu angelegt.



> Habe dann die Roundcube Dateien in das Verzeichnis /var/www/webmail
> rein.
> Dann die Subdomain "webmail" als VirtualHost angegeben (lt der Anleitung hier: https://wiki.jiffybox.de/Roundcube_W...ebian,_Ubuntu)) und wollte auch wieder den installer starten, aber wieder Fehlanzeige.


Dass kann so nicht funktionieren, die Anleitung ist ja nur für jiffybox Server ohne controlpanel, auf denen nichts außer roundcube läuft. Sobald Du ein Controlpanel wie plesk, Direktadmin oder ISPConfig einsetzt, funktioniert das anders. Lösche mal bitte den vhost, den Du angelegt hast.

Wie oben beschrieb musst Du für diese Variante einen Alias anlegen, keinen vhost.

Lege mal bitte eine neue Leere datei an:

/etc/apache2/conf.d/roundcube.conf

und füge dort folgendes ein:


```
Alias /webmail /var/www/webmail

<Directory /var/www/webmail>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>
```
Und dann starte apache neu.



> Ich glaube fast es ist besser, den Server nochmals neu aufzusetzen....


das ist nicht nötig.


----------

